# Spring has sprung! Arrrrgh!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My fish are spawning all over the place. White Clouds, Brilliant Rasboras, Clown Barbs, Flagfin Shiners, and Corydoras paleatus have all spawned this week. That should be good news, but I don't have anywhere for the fry or any food for them. GRRRR! They started a lot earlier than I expected.


----------

